# Converted to Propane Heat..



## NorPlan (Jan 7, 2015)

Just want to make sure I'm on the right track to calculate an approximation to the cost of our propane consumption.. We had a new furnace installed just before Christmas, going with a Propane FiredFurnace this time.. We have 2 / 420 litre tanks to supply gas to the furnace.. Converting Pounds & Litres and all that can be tricky.. Propane is selling for 0.58 cents a litre presently.. In keeping with the practise of not filling the tanks to allow for expansion, the gauge on the tank reads in Pounds, hence at the time of 1st fill up  76 lbs / 78 lbs. and after 20 days the readings are 56 Ibs / 58 lbs.. For a total of 40 lbs of propane burnt correct ?? If a Pound of Propane converts 0.8 litres , we burnt 32 litres of Propane Correct ?? ( 0.58 X 32 = $18.56 ) Correct ?? Thoughts Appreciated, Cheers Thanks..


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 7, 2015)

I think you used a lot more than that in 20 days. I&#8217;m thinking the pounds on the gage at the tank are actually PSI of pressure in the tank. If that&#8217;s the case you are mixing units.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 7, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPmWLWEbiJ4[/ame]


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 8, 2015)

According to Neal&#8217;s video you started at 76 and now are at 56 the difference is 20% of what your tanks capacities are. You have 840 liter of capacity X .2 = 168 used x .58 = $97.44 to date that&#8217;s about 2/3 of a month so that would be $146.76 for a month. 

Sounds like a reasonable number for January in Eastern Ontario.


----------



## NorPlan (Jan 8, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> According to Neals video you started at 76 and now are at 56 the difference is 20% of what your tanks capacities are. You have 840 liter of capacity X .2 = 168 used x .58 = $97.44 to date thats about 2/3 of a month so that would be $146.76 for a month.
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable number for January in Eastern Ontario.




. Thanks for the Comebacks.. 10-4 on Being a Reasonable Expectation for Eastern Ontario.. We're into somewhat of a Deep Freeze at the moment.... Have noted the Formula.. As with our previous Oil Furnace I had to call for a Delivery so they've asked me to monitor the gauge and call when it reads close to 20 %. Yes they have a formula in the Office to schedule a Delivery Date but not everyone keeps their Thermostate the same.. :hide:  Just because I'm a Senior Citizen the automatic assumption is the Thermostate will be Cranked right Up.... Cheers Thanks..


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 8, 2015)

I know about the deep freeze I live on the other side of that lake and your cold blast is coming right across and bringing some of the lake along with it the last few days. 

To get an idea on your cost do you remember what it cost to fill up the first time? Was it around 400 bucks?


----------



## NorPlan (Jan 8, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> I know about the deep freeze I live on the other side of that lake and your cold blast is coming right across and bringing some of the lake along with it the last few days.
> 
> To get an idea on your cost do you remember what it cost to fill up the first time? Was it around 400 bucks?




. The new Propane Furnace was installed Dec 15/14.. Took a couple days for the Supplier to get the proper paperwork clearing the installation.. Dec 19th the Delivery was done topping up the Tanks , gauges read 76 / 78..  I paid 0.59.9/10.. Took 477.9 litres to top up the tanks.. With Tax the total Billing was $323.54... Today's gauge readings were 55 / 52...


----------

